# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Get all matching data

## Ditch1983

Hi how would i go about getting all data that matches if i want to cross reference 2 sheets, for example if sheet1 and sheet2 had data on and i wanted to filter all data that matched the word "hello" to sheet3, how would i do this? im using google excel. Thanks

----------


## cytop

> im using google excel...



Google do not own Excel...

----------


## Ditch1983

google sheets sorry

----------


## cytop

I've never used Google Sheets so cannot comment - perhaps someone who has will happen along but it is an Excel forum, after all.

Perhaps a dedicated Google Sheets forum might be better for you.

----------


## Ditch1983

well i always used this one as at the top it says For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc)  and as google docs is in there i just assumed google sheets would come under this.

----------


## Ditch1983

the functions are not far off normal excel, so if i know how that works i might be able to work it out. but thanks anyway

----------


## cytop

Very true... I viewed your post from the 'New Posts' page - Didn't notice the category. Ignore me  :Smilie:

----------


## Ditch1983

if anyone can help here is a example data, so i want to output sheet1 and sheet2 into sheet3 with all data that matches the word "hello" so if it matches "hello" it will output that data in row a,b,c,d,e,f to sheet3

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Pete_UK

Take a look at this thread from yesterday:

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...-a-master.html

It does exactly the same as what you are asking for.

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## Ditch1983

Thanks allot this helped allot pete_uk, had to mod it a little to work as i need it to but it did the job, thanks for searching and helping.

----------


## Pete_UK

Hey, thanks for the rep, Ditch.

I downloaded your Google doc into Excel earlier and set it up for you. Here's the result.

Cheers,

Pete

----------

